# Papier Mache Brush Technique



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's a technique for applying papier mache strips using a paint brush...I don't much enjoy the strip mache part of building a prop because it's tedious and repetitive. This method is considerably faster, not as messy and results in a smooth surface. I've used this method for a couple of years and it definitely speeds up the process.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Such a simple method, it's a wonder everyone (that means me!!) isn't doing it this way...Thanks for sharing. Nice start to the tutorials, looking forward to seeing more.
Thanks Scott


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Real nice tutorial and technique. They are very helpful to me. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I haven't done paper mâché since I was in grade school. I can remember exactly how it smelled, and ours was kinda lumpy. Anyway, I had no idea it had so much potential. Time for me warp back to my 4th grade self and revisit this technique!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Super turbo mache!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very fast! Thanks!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Wish I had seen this earlier!!! 'Cuz I REALLY hate the 'dipping my fingers in' part! Loving the paint brush! Thanks!!!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm using this technique on my cauldron now, so thanks a bunch Scott, again you're the paper mache guru.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your technique! You've made it look so much easier than I had imagined.


----------

